# McIntosh MC423



## atheos (Jun 10, 2014)

listed here: Mcintosh MC423 Power Amplifier 2x30W | eBay

I've had this amp for a number of years, and it's done a great job for my purposes. I'll revise this for best offer if anyone here is interested in a good deal. Also listed on ebay is a DC/DC power supply for an MX406 (I've got a couple of those for sale)


----------

